

Time.gov now in HTML5 - getdavidhiggins
http://time.gov/HTML5/

======
ehutch79
That site is surprisingly ugly for something that transitioned to html5, and
that just tells the time...

~~~
dailen
It's really just a resource that doesn't generally need updating...it's remain
unchanged since it's inception back in 1999 as a resource for getting the
exact time according to NIST's atomic clocks. I remember going to NIST's
"official time" web page every few weeks in high school in the 90s so I could
tell my friends that their watches were wrong because I had the "official
time" haha

[https://web.archive.org/web/19991002220908/http://www.time.g...](https://web.archive.org/web/19991002220908/http://www.time.gov/)

------
dailen
Oh thank God. I hated having to load java just for that website when I needed
it once in a blue moon.

------
ralmidani
It's about time.

